# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [lingue] cherche sujet pour mmoir en reseau informatique

## lingur

je prpar mon licence en reseau informatique si vous pouvez me trouver des sujet j'ai un problme a trouv un sujet interressant :;): 
 :;):

----------

